

Dutch King Willem-Alexander declares the end of the welfare state - randomname2
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/dutch-king-willemalexander-declares-the-end-of-the-welfare-state-8822421.html

======
tremon
Although he did state this in his address, the address itself is ceremonial.
This was part of the Dutch "state of the union" speech (Troonrede), which is
written by the current seated government, and serves to introduce next year's
budget.

It was not well received, as the set of policies introduced made it fiscally
unattractive to have your parents live-in with you to better care for them
(their pension would be reduced), and they made no effort to loosen the
restrictions on volunteer work either.

------
morpheous
"Youngest monarch in Europe says people must take responsibility for their own
future and create their own social and financial safety nets"

Oh, the irony of it all ...

